# accidentally ripped my fish's fin?!



## williamwong411 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok, I stuck my hand in my fish tank and the fish like to rest on my fingers and so my guppy ran by, and I put my finger against the tank and I accidentally grabbed onto his fin and it ripped!! now theres slight black edges on him. 
What can I do?


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Can you post a picture of him?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Keep the water as clean as possible and it should heal up just fine. Guppies tolerate salt very well so you could add so aquarium salt a 1 tsp. per 5 gallons to help out in the case of infection. If your guppies share a tank with corys or plecos then I would hold off on the salt. 

I really don't think it's a good idea in general to touch your fish. It messes with their slime coat and could cause an injury or infection.


----------

